# Rough



## littleowl (Oct 3, 2015)

Named after the Elizabethan Color called a Rough.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2015)

very pretty! thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice photos Littleowl!


----------



## littleowl (Oct 4, 2015)

Only I spelled Rough wrong.
It is Ruff. Senior moment.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 4, 2015)

Gorgeous.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2015)

Ruff....as in the ruff collar 



Where did you take those photos LO?..very nice!


----------



## littleowl (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes the Ruff is named after the collar.
I took these at Pensthorpe.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh I've never been there, I keep meaning to visit because they call it the photographers paradise  but never get around to it..I really  must go..


----------



## littleowl (Oct 7, 2015)

Holly.
If you go . Go around January February time. As the birds will be going into full plumage for the breeding season.
At the moment they are in Eclipse.


----------



## fw556 (Oct 8, 2015)

littleowl said:


> Named after the Elizabethan Color called a Rough.


Wow

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2015)

A man walks into a talent agent's office and says he has a talking dog that he'd like the agent to manage.

"A talking dog?", says the agent, "Now I've heard it all.  OK, show me."

The man addresses the dog, "What's on top of a house?"  The dog says, "ROOF!"   

"OK," the man continues, "What does sandpaper feel like?"  The dog replies, "ROUGH!" 

"One more time, Bowser, who was the greatest ballplayer in history?"  The dog pauses for a moment and says, "RUTH!"

"Get out of here with your #$!&^* talking dog," yells the talent agent, "What a waste of my time!"

The man and the dog walk dejectedly out the door.  On the sidewalk, the dog looks up and asks, "You think I should have said DiMaggio?"


----------

